# Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee



## Fischfabi96 (5. August 2007)

*Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee:*

Da, oft viel gefragt wird über das Angeln im Balaton, habe ich mir mal gedacht, dass man ja mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung schreiben könnte:

... und los geht's.

*Gewässer:*

Der Balaton ist ein sehr flaches Gewässer. Mit einer durchschnittlichen Wassertiefe von 2-3 m.
Das Gewässer fällt am Nordufer schneller ab, als am Südufer.
Bei Tihany befinden sich die Tiefsten Stellen mit ca. 12 m - 16 m.
Die Gewässerqualität ist ausgezeichnet. Jedoch wirkt der See im Sommer recht trübe, was auf die vielen Badegäste, die Schiffe und die geringe Wassertiefe zurückzuführen ist.
Der Grund ist meist schlammig/sandig mit Kraut und Muschelfelder durchzogen.
An einigen Badestränden wurde Stand aufschüttet, sodass man teilweise Unterwasser das Gefühl hat, man wäre an der Ostsee.
Diese Stellen werden nachts gerne von Karpfen aufgesucht.

*Angelkarten/Erlaubniskarten:*

Die ungarische Erlaubniskarte für ein Jahr kostet ca. 4 €.
Desweiteren braucht man noch eine Erlaubniskarte für den Balaton, diese kostet ca. 15 € für zwei Wochen.
Gültig ist diese bis 500 m vom Ufer. Ab 500 m braucht man nochmal eine zusätzlich Karte. Preise von Dieser liegen mir leider nicht vor.

*Fischarten/ Mindestmaße/ Fangbeschränkungen:*

Die Ungarn messen ihre Fische ohne Kopf, also nur die Körperlänge:
( hab ich auch noch nie gesehen, steht aber so in den Papieren )

Wolga Zander: 20 cm
Regen/ Bachforelle: 22 cm
Karpfen, Zander und Schwarzbarsch: 30 cm
Barbe, Grasskarpfen und Hecht: 40 cm
Sterlet: 45 cm
Wels: 50 cm
Flusskrebs 10 cm

Man darf 5 Stk. dieser Arten pro Tag insgesamt fangen, jedoch nur 3 der gleichen Art.
Die Beschränkung für Wolga Zander ist 3 kg pro Tag.
Alle Fische , die nicht aufgeführt sind, darf man soviel fangen, wie man möchte, jedoch nicht mehr als 10 kg Gesamtgewicht.

*Fische, die man Fangen kann:*

Also, dass man Bach/Regenbogenforellen und Barben im Balaton fangen kann, glaub ich nicht wirklich. ( stehen aber auf der Karte )

Die häufigste Fischart, ist zweifelslos die Brasse. 
Desweiteren, gibt es Weißfische aller Art, Karpfen, Schleien, Aale, Wolgazander bzw. Zander, Hechte, Welse und Katzenwelse, Rapfen und viele, viele mehr.....

*Angelmethoden:*

Meine beliebteste Angelmethode ist das Köderfischangeln mit einer 7 m langen Stellfischrute und Knicklichtpose auf Aal. Zander, Katzenwelse und Welse nehmen die Fische auch gerne.
Die Ungarn angeln meist auf Brassen und Karpfen mit Futterkorb. 
Wer große Karpfen fangen möchte, sollte sich ein Boot mieten ( eine Luftmadratze tut es auch ) und sich ca. 200 - 300m vor einem Schilfgürtel eine Futterstelle mit einer Boje markieren und dort gezielt mit Boilies füttern.
Gut geeignet sind Muschelboilies. Nach 2 - 3 Tagen kommen meist die ersten Erfolge. Beste Jahreszeit hierzu ist der Sep.
Wer Welse fangen möchte sollte mitte Juni an den Plattensee fahren. Kurz nach der Schonzeit ( endet am 15. Juni ) stehen die Welse meist vorm Schilf und sind ziemlich hungrig. Am besten fangen lassen sie sich mit Karpfen, größeren Brassen, Leber und als Geheimköder riesige Blutegel! 
Teilweise kann man die Welse rauben bzw. schwimmen sehen und dann gezielt beangeln. 
Ein Boot ist auch hier von Vorteil.

*Boote:*

Wieviele Ungarn angeln von ihren Segelbooten aus auf Zander, weiter draussen im See. Die Ungarn, die kleine Boote haben, fischen meist direkt vorm Schilfgürtel auf Weißfische.
Erlaubt ist nur das Fahren mit einem Elektromotor.

*Topplätze:*

Gute Angelsstellen sind Hafenanlagen, Schilfgürtel, Einmündungen oder die Angelstege, welche aber eigentlich alle privat sind.

*Unterkünfte:*

Wenn jemand einmal Urlaub am Plattensee machen möchte und noch keine Unterkuft hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Mieten immer eine Ferienwohnung. Diese ist recht günstig und in guter Lage zu guten Angelstellen. 

*Angelgeschäfte/ Einkaufen:*

Am Balaton gibt es viele kleine Angelgeschäfte, die Zubehör und Köder anbieten. Die Preise sind sehr niedrig. Würmer z.B. sind sehr günstig.

Der Angelladen in Badacsonytomaj " Shark" ist ein Traum. Ich kann jedem empfehlen, der einmal an den Balaton fährt diesen Laden zu besuchen.
Der Besitzer gibt gerne Tipps und steht mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. 
Desweiteren spricht er auch ganz gut deutsch. 
Ich verstehen. |supergri

Von ihm hab ich den größten Teil der Information, die ich jetzt zum Besten gebe.

*Als letztes möchte ich euch noch ein paar Fotos vom Balaton zeigen:*


----------



## antonio (6. August 2007)

*AW: Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee*

Die Ungarn messen ihre Fische ohne Kopf, also nur die Körperlänge:
( hab ich auch noch nie gesehen, steht aber so in den Papieren )


falsch
gemessen wird wie bei uns aber nur bis anfang der schwanzflosse oder ende des fischkörpers also ohne schwanzflosse.
es ist nicht nur e-motor erlaubt. weiß nicht wo du die falschen infos her hast.


gruß antonio


----------



## Freakadelle (21. April 2008)

*AW: Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee*

Hallo Fabi, tolle Infosammlung, danke!

Habe noch drei Fragen, vllt kann die ja jemand beantworten: 
- wann sind die Schonzeiten für Zander und Aal?
- ist der lebende Köfi erlaubt?
- hat man auch mit Gummi Erfolg auf Zander?

Schon mal Danke 
|wavey:


----------



## Fischfabi96 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee*

gelöscht von Fischfabi96!!!


----------



## Freakadelle (22. April 2008)

*AW: Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee*

Klasse, vielen Dank


----------



## rütti (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee*

hallöchen! hat jemand Erfahrung mit Schleppangeln am Plattensee (wobbler)?
Natürlich mit E.Motor. Fahren jetzt Anfang Juli drei Wochen auf Aal, Zander, Karpfen.
Wir sind jetzt zum dritten mal dort und wollen auch mal einen Waller überlisten!
ort ist Vonyarcvashegy, Balaton Nord.


----------



## rütti (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee*

Gruß angelspezi82!
Gib mir und meinem Schwager mal ein paar Tipps! Wir waren 2007 das letzte mal dort , und es war etwas schlechter wie 2005. Wie sehen die Fänge momentan aus?
Wir haben aal teilweise auf Köfi tagsüber gefangen, karpfen war 2007 schon weniger.


----------



## rütti (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee*

:vik:Hallo zusammen!
Wer hat Infos zum Aalangeln am Plattensee? Wir sind ab Anfang Juli für drei Wochen mit Boot dort! Wie läuft es zur Zeit ? Was geht sonst noch gut dort? Sind Vonyarcvashegy, Balaton Nord. Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Fischfabi96 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee*

gelöscht von Fischfabi96!!!


----------



## joschgill (10. August 2014)

*AW: Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee*

Hallo,
Das Thema ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber trotzdem oder gerade deshalb möchte ich kurz etwas dazu schreiben.
Wir sind gerade zurück vom Balaton. Wir waren für 13 Tage in Badacsonytomaj. Den Angelladen "Shark" habe ich vergebens gesucht, da dieser lt. Info des Touristenbüros schon seit Jahren geschlossen ist! Sehr schade.Im Ort, gegenüber der Kirche befindet sich jedoch ein kleines Angelgeschäft, in dem man sich für den notwendigen Bedarf eindecken kann. 
Wir waren mit der Familie am Balaton und haben nur an zwei Vormittagen auf Weißfisch geangelt. Zunächst hatten wir überhaupt ein Problem, einen Angelplatz zu ergattern. Am Nordufer ist das Ufer überwiegend mit breiten Schilfgürteln zugewachsen. Die freien Stellen sind dann sofort von Anglern übersät. Will man wirklich Fisch fangen, ist ein intensives Anfüttern über mehrere Tage erforderlich. Ansonsten bleibt der Erfolg, bis auf ein paar kleine Brassen sicher aus. So auch bei uns geschehen. Da wir keinen Angelurlaub verbringen wollten, waren wir auch hiermit zufrieden. Als Tip kann ich die vielen Restaurants empfehlen, die teilweise Menüs für bereits unter 3€ anbieten. Das tollste Restaurant liegt im Weinberg und heißt "Kisfaludy". Es ist schon etwas vornehmer. Trotzdem zahlt man für ein ausgezeichnetes Hauptgericht unter 10€. Das 0,5l Bier kostet ca. 1,5€. Ich habe selten so gut gespeist.


----------



## A Nagy Ho Horgász (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Informationen zum Balaton/Plattensee*

Am Plattensee sollte man nach Möglichkeit ein Boot nehmen denn dann kann man die Schilfkanten ab angeln.
  Dann kann man schon an einem Tag erfolgreich sein.
  Zumindest haben wir das so gemacht und recht gute Fänge gemacht.

  Gruß


----------



## DirkK (31. Oktober 2019)

A Nagy Ho Horgász schrieb:


> Am Plattensee sollte man nach Möglichkeit ein Boot nehmen denn dann kann man die Schilfkanten ab angeln.
> Dann kann man schon an einem Tag erfolgreich sein.
> Zumindest haben wir das so gemacht und recht gute Fänge gemacht.



Auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist: wo habt ihr denn damals das Boot gemietet?


----------



## MalteNur (29. November 2019)

@DirkK Wir sind öfters am Balaton. Dort gibt es einige Möglichkeiten, wo Du gut ein Boot mieten kannst. Nicht weit vom Plattensee entfernt gibt es auch noch den Sóstó (Salzsee), der ist zwar nicht wirklich tief (ich denke so 3m an der tiefsten Stelle), allerdings sehr gut zum angeln geeignet. Boot brauchst Du hier keines.

Wenn Du doch eher an den Balaton magst. Wir waren schon zweimal im Hafen in Keszthely. Da kann man auch Boote mieten.

Was hast Du denn ins Auge gefasst? Vielleicht kann ich dann noch konkretere Tipps geben..

Grüße,
Malte


----------



## Waller Michel (29. November 2019)

Wie ist es dort jetzt von wegen Motorboot? 
Vor einigen Jahren war nur ein E Motor erlaubt!  Hat sich dort etwas geändert? 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. November 2019)

Nein, es gibt ein paar Verbrenner, bzw. komische Kombis von E-Motor und Aggregat, welches mit Kraftstoff betrieben wird, aber das bekommen als Privatperson nur Menschen mit guten Kontakten und viel Geld hin.

Also nur E-Motor.


----------



## Waller Michel (30. November 2019)

@Testudo 
Vielen Dank!  Das wollte ich nur wissen, da hier jemand etwas gegenteiliges geschrieben hatte .Ich hatte das so im Kopf und das ist auch gut so, ich kann mir vorstellen was dort los wäre, wenn es anders wäre! 

LG Michael


----------



## MalteNur (30. November 2019)

@MalteNur Ich habe Tihany ins Auge gefasst (Karpfen ev. auch Zander). Meinst Du den Siosto bei Siófok? Der soll ja kein Badesee sein und daher auch top zum Angeln. Weit weg ist er ja auch nicht, insofern könnten wir ja auch beides ins Auge fassen..


----------



## DirkK (16. Dezember 2019)

MalteNur schrieb:


> Ich habe Tihany ins Auge gefasst (Karpfen ev. auch Zander). Meinst Du den Sosto bei Siófok in der Nähe vom Plattensee? Der soll ja kein Badesee sein und daher auch top zum Angeln. Weit weg ist er ja auch nicht, insofern könnten wir ja auch beides ins Auge fassen..



@MalteNur  Ja, den meine ich! War vor zwei Jahren schonmal für ein paar Tage dort. Ich fand das da ganz angenehm und hatte auch gute Erfolge zu verzeichnen. Als wir im Frühjahr dort waren, war nicht viel los. Muss mal schauen, ob ich noch ein paar Bilder habe..


----------

